# Lightning



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've always had a hard time getting good shots of lightning and this morning, I was rattled awake by a great opportunity to fix that.

Using the "fireworks" setting on my point-and-shoot camera, I was able to catch a pretty good shot of a big bolt striking Timp.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats an excellent photo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That really is an awesome pic! Almost disturbing in a way. I LOVE lightning and thunder. The stuff we have sucks compared to the storms in the midwest. Now they get some thunder!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, here are some others I got:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

mother nature is one cool beeotch!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope you don't mind if I add a few. Same set-up - Fireworks setting on my nikon point and shoot. Taken last night over Lehi.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way cool!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some cool pictures thanks for posting them. 8)


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I always envy those who can time the shot perfectly like you guys have done...very good. Loah, your first shot is awesome!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks.

Well, when there's a flash of lightning in one particular area every few seconds, a camera setting that leaves the exposure open for a couple of seconds is bound to pick something up eventually.

The fireworks setting does just that so it can capture the boom and bloom of fireworks.

There was so much activity around Timp that morning, I couldn't miss!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

pretty cool topic loah!! i was headed to vernal for work at 5 am yesterday right when that storm hit, and it followed me almost all the way to duchesne!!!
down here in the valley though, the lightning was almost constant. 
once again, cool pics o-||


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

excellent job on the lightning , you may have to teach me


----------

